# Love our Vanguard raft!Thanks to Holly!



## Connie (Apr 14, 2011)

We are on our third year with our Vanguard and we LOVE it! my husband was heading to Westwater last week and realized that we needed to get a new repair kit as our glue had spilled and ate the patches (thankfully we have never had to use). Went to DR and they did not have any for out boat so I called Vanguard directly and had the opportunity to talk with Holly Anderson, founder. What a wonderful,knowledgable resource (she was able to help us out and provided the patch's) She told me that their new 2011's are out and better than ever. Great boat for the money and wonderful customer service!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I've had mine since 2004 and have been very satisfied with the service when it was under warranty and how well its held up. Its a great boat made by good folks.

-AH


----------



## Connie (Apr 14, 2011)

Andy, my husband Bob and I were on a Ladore trip with you about seven years ago (we were in a different raft than our VG). We are friends of Jill Creagers who I think was the trip leader on that one.


----------



## passport (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had mine since 2004, and a ducky that I bought a year later. I have had no troubles at all with these boats. I bought directly from Holly, and it was one of the best buying experiences that I have ever had. Great boat, and a great price. Everyone I know that owns a Vanguard is extremely happy with their purchase.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

I got my 16' Vanguard in 2007. My first trip with it was Grand Canyon, and the raft performed magnificently (as did it's owner). I've since used it on the Rogue, Salmon, and Snake rivers, and I still love it.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I will only buy Vanguard boats from now on because of Holly! I called oneday to ask a simple question about a used Vanguard boat I had bought and she spent an hour talking with me about our family raft. Then, a few days later some Vanguard hats arrived in the mail. Its hard to find good products with great people behind them these days....but Vanguard has it dialed. 
Holly....keep doing a great job!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Connie said:


> Andy, my husband Bob and I were on a Ladore trip with you about seven years ago (we were in a different raft than our VG). We are friends of Jill Creagers who I think was the trip leader on that one.


Bob? Connie? RedCon? p.y.p Bob?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

pinemnky13 said:


> Bob? Connie? RedCon? p.y.p Bob?


Yes, its the infamous Paco Bob. Closing the loop, there's a guy with a USMC tattoo somewhere in there as well...


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Are Vanguard boats made locally or shipped from overseas?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> Yes, its the infamous Paco Bob. Closing the loop, there's a guy with a USMC tattoo somewhere in there as well...


Yeah I know him too, just givin Connie a little tease, met you at south canyon with him a couple of years back


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Shipped, the owner lives here in Denver though.

I'll add to the love fest.....met Holly at one of the shows. Working at DRE and Hyside for years she has a wealth of knowledge. My first boat had a manufacturing defect, took it over to IT, Holly had a new boat to me in two days. Six years later and that boat it still looks like new. It's a bit shallow for cargo hauling but gets the job done. That thick floor also makes it ride really high in the water, it's a slow boat which makes it great for fishing. For a "value" priced boat it's hard to beat.


----------

